# Photography tourney: Sky



## S.T.A.R.S.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want  to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please,  No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament  (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create  another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off  Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the  original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting  for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they  propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the  URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.

S.T.A.R.S.


----------



## vroom_skies

Why are you trying to pass work of others off as your own?


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> Why are you trying to pass work of others off as your own?



Yes, STARS, this is not your work. You can only post photos that you took.


I may also point out that this winner should be invalidated, because I just reverse image searched your entry for "Cliffs" and saw multiple places where you could find that picture.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I post my pictures I take on the internet for years.
I see no problem in that.
You can find all sorts of Croatia pictures online.
Including Premantura,Risnjak and MANY more places like that from which I took pictures.
So?

I am not the only person there taking pictures.
Tourists do that every day.

Come here if you don't believe me and you'll see.

I am kinda tired of all this crap.

Either post your picture here or post somewhere else.


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I post my pictures I take on the internet for years.
> I see no problem in that.



Okay....but you said your entry for Cliffs was in Croatia. It's not. It's the Cliffs of Moher in Ireland.

Is this your Flickr? Because this is where the photo above came from:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay....but you said your entry for Cliffs was in Croatia. It's not. It's the Cliffs of Moher in Ireland.
> 
> Is this your Flickr? Because this is where the photo above came from:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/



For the love of God.
I saw TONS of Croatia picture online stating they were taken from some other country.

Don't believe everything you read.

I do have pictures from other places too such as Canarian islands I was in years ago.I just don't know where they are.Will have to look for them one day.

You can even go on the internet and search for Croatia pictures and you will find tons of them.
Croatia is a beautiful country.
The only reason I wanna move from here is because it's too damn expensive.That's all.


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> The only reason I wanna move from here is because it's too damn expensive.That's all.



What does that have to do with this conversation?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> What does that have to do with this conversation?



Nothing really.
I just don't want to move and later finish in some place where there are only roads and smoke.
I like Croatia.I just don't like prices and politics here...

Now let's go back on topic.


----------



## vroom_skies

Feel free to provide full resolution jpegs of the two photos you've posted. Along with the camera gear and settings used.
If you can't do that, then we can only base our assumption off of what we found online.

If they are your work then it's really easy to prove us wrong.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

No.
I am not going to lose my time proving anything.
I had many different camcorders,cameras and celular phone cameras I took pictures with through all these years of my life.
If you people think I will go through all the detailed settings of all the cameras I used,you are very wrong.

So no.I don't have time for that.I have more important things to do.

Now let's go back on topic.


----------



## vroom_skies

It's not hard to post up the full resolution jpeg.
What reasoning do you have to not show us that?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

vroom_skies said:


> It's not hard to post up the full resolution jpeg.
> What reasoning do you have to not show us that?



My dear friend it's not a problem to show you full resolution picture.
But they are ALL stored on my PC in the UAC data center I am working in and it would take me a long time to find those.I have more than 10000 pictures on just ONE drive and more of them are at my office PC.

Some of them are already in 1024x768 since that's how I took them.
I use that same resolution as my desktop background by the way so I like pictures having that same size.
Those which are bigger are not MUCH bigger.
I never really had enough money to buy a great camcorder...unfortunately. 
And right now I only have one still working (thank God) crappy Olympus of just 2.0 MP. 
It can take pictures bigger than 1024x768 with it,but they look like crap on high resolution.

Which good camcorder would you recommend me?
Just that it's not too expensive.I had a good one for few years,but it died in 2009. when I finished my medical school.Don't even remember how it was called.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S., "your" photo is also posted here:  http://wallpapersinhq.com/45793-a_soft_summer_night/

If you took this, post the EXIF data and a full resolution photo.  If you can't, tell us what device you used to take this photo, and what program(s) and methods you used to create this.  It's not an "out of the camera" photo.


----------



## Punk

The light looks awesome on your photo Stars, how did you process it so that it looks soft?

Here is my entry:

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/81664595.jpg


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I posted many pictures I took on the internet through many years.
I don't care what people will do with them later.
Hell I even found some of my beautiful Croatia nature pictures on wallpapers collection online.

So???????

Here is my picture of a nature lake I took more than 6 years ago on a place called Plitvice.
And I was not the one who posted it there.Someone else did.
Who?
I don't give a damn.
Someone just found that picture online which I posted years ago and then posted it on some other place:

http://pichost.me/1838130/

So???

Big deal.

Leave me alone already.
Every time I make a thread,it is destroyed by others.
Stop it okay?!

Either post your sky pictures here or post somewhere else for the love of God.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Punk said:


> The light looks awesome on your photo Stars, how did you process it so that it looks soft?
> 
> Here is my entry:
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/81664595.jpg



Holy crap that is a nice photo man!
Orange color of the sky looks awesome!!! :good:
(Too bad there is not "orange" box for Half-Life 3 hahaha).

But anyway nice picture.I always liked orange sky!!!
It reminds me of heaven. 

What do you mean by "soft"?
I just waited for the dawn to come lol.


----------



## Punk

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Holy crap that is a nice photo man!
> Orange color of the sky looks awesome!!! :good:
> (Too bad there is not "orange" box for Half-Life 3 hahaha).
> 
> But anyway nice picture.I always liked orange sky!!!
> It reminds me of heaven.



Thanks 

You didn't answer my question, how did you process your photo to have it look so soft?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I didn't do anything special with the picture on my computer if that's what you mean.
I took it with my photo camera I had which had tons of options for compression levels and picture lightning levels,blur effects and a lot more.
I just used the default settings.I did turn off the flash however which was on by the default.But the rest of the settings were at the default...I think...can't even remember anymore...that was more than 6 long years ago.
It was a great camcorder,but it died approximately 5 years ago...  
And now I am forced to use this crappy Olympus I have.
I did have few other camcorders in the meantime,but I lost one and other 2 started to have problems with the lens and it was too expensive to repair them so now I just use the ONLY camcorder I have which currently works fine...,but it's crap...only 2 megapixels lmao!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> The light looks awesome on your photo Stars, how did you process it so that it looks soft?


Looks HDR to me. If it was processed in Lightroom there is the option to reduce clarity and you'd get an effect like that, or possibly a blur filter in Photoshop or similar was used.

If this tourney is still going ahead, I'll submit this for the time being:



Road to the Sunset by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Looks HDR to me. If it was processed in Lightroom there is the option to reduce clarity and you'd get an effect like that, or possibly a blur filter in Photoshop or similar was used.
> 
> If this tourney is still going ahead, I'll submit this for the time being:
> 
> 
> 
> Road to the Sunset by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Yes I also think it was HDR.I know that camcorder I used DID have some HDR settings,but I didn't mess with those too much honestly.

All in all nice photo Jason! :good:
Just one question.
What is that on the left in a distance?
That house with the lights on...not the one closest to the sea,but the one before that one.
It looks like a small hotel of some sort or is it something else?


----------



## mr.doom

Ok, STARS, no offence but nothing you say makes sense. You say you don't have time to prove that your pictures are yours, but you do have time for lenghty argument and long posts. You seem not to know how to recognise a processed photography and you insist that you didn't, yet I can tell you (from almost 20 years of photographic experience) that they, in fact were processed. You provide a LOTS of additional info, that doesn't have anything to do with your a topic, but it does serve a purpose of covering that you really never answer any of the questions that were asked of you.

And most worryingly, even the last pic you posted for the sky, can be found in *81* other locations, including the Tripwire Magazine and more!

So you tell me, straight up, no distractions, no convoluted explanations, but do tell me, can you prove any of this is yours? Because so far, you are not making a believable case for yourself. Simple fact is, everytime I heard someone talk like you do,, they were lying. I am sorry but this is the truth. If you are now, it should make no offence to you to prove the photography is your work.

PS. Camcoders don't take such detailed pictures my friend, not before, not now, not ever.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

mr.doom said:


> Ok, STARS, no offence but nothing you say makes sense. You say you don't have time to prove that your pictures are yours, but you do have time for lenghty argument and long posts. You seem not to know how to recognise a processed photography and you insist that you didn't, yet I can tell you (from almost 20 years of photographic experience) that they, in fact were processed. You provide a LOTS of additional info, that doesn't have anything to do with your a topic, but it does serve a purpose of covering that you really never answer any of the questions that were asked of you.
> 
> And most worryingly, even the last pic you posted for the sky, can be found in *81* other locations, including the Tripwire Magazine and more!
> 
> So you tell me, straight up, no distractions, no convoluted explanations, but do tell me, can you prove any of this is yours? Because so far, you are not making a believable case for yourself. Simple fact is, everytime I heard someone talk like you do,, they were lying. I am sorry but this is the truth. If you are now, it should make no offence to you to prove the photography is your work.
> 
> PS. Camcoders don't take such detailed pictures my friend, not before, not now, not ever.



I just said in one of my previous posts that I also found some of my Croatia nature pictures online on multiple places also.

So what???

I am telling the truth.I am not lying omg...

Please people stick to the topic.PLEASE!

Otherwise post somewhere else. (This applies for everyone).

And mr.doom...if you are so long in photography you would know that there are camcorders which can do a lot of things which can also be done using computer software.

This discussion ends now.
Let's stick to the topic.


----------



## mr.doom

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I just said in one of my previous posts that I also found some of my Croatia nature pictures online on multiple places also.
> 
> So what???
> 
> I am telling the truth.I am not lying omg...
> 
> Please people stick to the topic.PLEASE!
> 
> Otherwise post somewhere else. (This applies for everyone).
> 
> And mr.doom...if you are so long in photography you would know that there are camcorders which can do a lot of things which can also be done using computer software.
> 
> This discussion ends now.
> Let's stick to the topic.



You see? Here you go again. Why does it offend you so much? So your pictures were featured in magazines? Without your knowledge?

And yes, I do know that camcoders can take pictures(that is not what I said by the way), but what I did say, is that they do not take that kind of detailed pictures. They are camcoders and not supposed to do that. And why so hasty to end a topic?

I am sorry, but I am now pretty set on not believing you(although I really wanted at first). Too many obvious sings of you hiding something.

Also, STARS, people here have a right to ask questions, if the ligitimacy of your picture is in question. I can tell you, if you don't know, that using someone elses photographic work, without their written permission is illegal in most countries (yes that includes your country).

So, I don't say that you stole those pictures, because I really don't know that (and you provide no explanation whatsoever), but we have a right to know for sure they are yours. No one is just going to believe you on a face value, when the evidence mounts up aginst what you say, that is the simple truth.

There is only one solution to this, and please take no offence in this, but you will have to prove that those are, in fact your pictures (something easily proven if they are), or I call on the moderator to remove this topic, and invalidate the previous winner.


----------



## vroom_skies

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Some of them are already in 1024x768 since that's how I took them.
> I use that same resolution as my desktop background by the way so I like pictures having that same size.
> Those which are bigger are not MUCH bigger.
> I never really had enough money to buy a great camcorder...unfortunately.



Man, you really are a pathological liar. You do understand that none of this makes any sense? Furthermore it can be proved false based upon your own text. 

You do realize that "your" photo was taken with a Nikon D2X, which was a $5,000 camera when released... I could be wrong, but it sounds a bit outside of your budget. Also, on what would _have _to be your Flickr account, you have that photo uploaded at a resolution of 4131x2666. Which just so happens to be a tad bit larger then 1024x768.
What is the point of all these lies? 

If you've been lying to the ladies I can easily see why you have trouble with them.

I will be closing this thread if you fail to provide proof of this being your work.


----------



## Geoff

You are posting links to sites that have no evidence of being owned by you.  The albums and sites you link to have vastly different usernames of the person that uploaded the photo, they can be found on tons of different sites, and you have never once posted in the "post your photos" thread.

You can stop ALL of this arguing if you simply, calmly, and properly post a reply without going off topic.  Simply provide us with some sort of proof, such as the photo being uploaded on an account with your name (not uploaded today).  If you take/create photos of this magnitude, you surely have a photography page.  This is not a photo that comes straight out of any camera or especially camcorder.  It is a heavily processed shot, HDR most likely.

If we are continuing the tournament, here's my entry:



Untitled by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## mr.doom

vroom_skies said:


> Man, you really are a pathological liar. You do understand that none of this makes any sense? Furthermore it can be proved false based upon your own text.
> 
> You do realize that "your" photo was taken with a Nikon D2X, which was a $5,000 camera when released... I could be wrong, but it sounds a bit outside of your budget. Also, on what would _have _to be your Flickr account, you have that photo uploaded at a resolution of 4131x2666. Which just so happens to be a tad bit larger then 1024x768.
> What is the point of all these lies?
> 
> If you've been lying to the ladies I can easily see why you have trouble with them.
> 
> I will be closing this thread if you fail to provide proof of this being your work.



I second that, before you do close it though, could you please let us know who is going to be puting up the next poll. I really enjoy these and would very much like to continue


----------



## WeatherMan

That would be you! you were the runner up


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup, it'd be you.


----------



## mr.doom

ha! That I was 

Well, whatever you decide.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Go ahead Mr. Doom. Make a new tournament.


----------

